# fluval co2 system?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Yesterday while at petsmart I saw a fuval co2 system, uses the smaller co2 cartriges like paintball and said up to 15 gallons.

Can you put on a larger tank with this system instead of buying the expensive refills? Also, if you can use a larger tank, any reason why you can't turn it up a bit higher to work for a 20 gallon for example?

The setup was only $40 and wondering if it might be an option with slight modifications to use in my new 20 long?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

If it is the one I think it is, it is junk. Can you post a link?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378121399/p17624673.html

I have a feeling this one is total junk. I'd love something cheap for my new 20 long, any recommendations?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Yes that is it. I bought the Fluval Flora tank and it comes with this set up. The tank it comes with is 7.7 gallons. I was using 1 of those CO2 cartridges a week. They are $20 for three. It is very expensive to run.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I am using these two pieces on a 20oz CO2 tank with an on/off on the tank. The tank MUST have an on/off to work with this stuff.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Aquarium-CO2...827?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item416cd36633

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-Tank-22...542?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1cc537ae


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Ummm if you want i have a co2 set up for sale (used for a few months. Trying to sell it cause I got addicted to saltwater ) . But its a bit extensive but comes with everything. Full tank, solenoid, all the valves. Etc. You can pm me if your interested


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Its garbage, I returned it after 3 days of use. But I didn't use the cartridge it came with to avoid issues when returning. I went to a bike store and bought a cartridge for like $1? 16g. This is a manual type presurrized co2 not real co2, what I mean by this is that the needle valve it comes with is ultra low quality and not meant for the amount of psi the cartridge gives out. With the stock bell diffuser it comes with your suppose per their instructions to fill it up and turn off the co2 twice per day. If you use your own diffuser whatever you set the bubble rate to will change in a few minutes and it's ongoing. Getting a ASA on/off with a paintball tank and a needle valve that can hold at least 3500psi is better and cheaper then this unit. If you want a low cost good leave it and forget it presurrized co2 it will only be in your dreams!

This unit is nothing more then your basic co2 powered Tire inflator with needle valve and fluval logo slapped on it.


----------

